# What would be your close to ideal specs for an acoustic guitar.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is one of those things you may actually realize after the fact. It comes from just trying/buying different guitars. This has been going on for just under a year for me when it comes to acoustics. With this post I am more concerned dimensions, more than wood or brand choices. This would be like, this size was comfortable, not too big not too small, but the neck was too wide and the radius to flat and frets too small, etc. 

My first guitar was an Epiphone EJ200sce jumbo. It sound good, the electronics were great, really like the neck profile (slim), the radius was nice, 12", but the jumbo body was just too big and awkward for me. I sold it.

My second was cheap and barely used Fender CP-100 parlour that I got as a couch guitar. Sound was acceptable. But it was a very easy player. Very comfortable, nice radius ~12", nice nut width 1.6875", but the frets are on the small vintage size. Finally put on 10-50s on it and they worked well with this guitar (though not sounding quite good as good as 11-52s, but okay). Still, a fun guitar

My third acoustic is a S&P Woodland Pro Folk. The Body size suits me. Good electronics. It had a crack that the previous owner had professional repaired. Action was a bit high. Took it to the Acoustic Guitar Shop. They shaved the bridge down and set it up. Action is now superb. I got used to the 1.72" nut width after a couple of month. Still have a *little* thing about the 16" radius. Still have to fret a little bit harder - not much but noticeable. A wee bit of fret buzz and string damping sometimes. Again, not much, but noticeable when it happens.

My fourth guitar is that $75 A&L Ami with Hercules guitar stand. Same neck specs as the S&P. I reduced some of the little problems outlined by putting on D'Addario Silk and Steel 11-47s on. I know some might think they are (Austrian Accent Here) weak puny little girly man strings. But I like the tone, feel and playability.

So I am still trying out different guitars when I can figure out the most comfortable and playable specs for my limited abilities. Anyone like specific specifications to their guitars , or are you lucky enough to be able to pick up and play just about anything and get it to do want you want.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm fairly big (6'3") so a standard dread doesn't seem large to me but about 5 years ago I decided everything needed to be 1&3/4 nut width from then on but last August I played an HD28V which is 1&11/16 V neck and with the V, and maybe the radius too, it played near enough same as my wider guitars although I can still feel a difference but playability is about the same if that makes any sense. I don't know anything about different radii but I switch between 1&3/4 and 1&11/16 dreads plus a telecaster and mandolin w/out any trouble. If I was looking for a smaller guitar to accommodate discomfort I would just play a bunch of them till I found something that worked.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> So I am still trying out different guitars...


I am also looking for a new acoustic. 
Like you, I like the smaller bodied guitars (like your S&P Woodland Pro Folk).
I am not a fan of the parlour size.

Have you tried the Taylor guitars? I find them very easy and comfortable to play.
I am specifically waiting for their new Academy series to arrive in the local stores ($699.00 CDN + tax.). Specifically the 12e model. 










I am also interested in the new Yamaha FS800 series guitars. ($249.00 CDN = tax ...increasing slightly with the 820, 830, etc models) 

Doesn't it look similar to the FG 110-1 (1970) in my avatar??!!










Keep us updated on what you find out there.

Good Luck with finding something...enjoy the "hunt"/search!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

For years, nay, decades, all I played were dreads. And only rosewood dreads. Very used to them, they just seemed like what a normal acoustic should seem like. The reference standard.

A friend of mine bought a Taylor jumbo 8series, which is a very nice guitar. Kind of broke my addiction to 'only dreads, only Martins, only a D35'. While I liked the guitar, it wouldn't be my first choice because of the body size. But it made me think about my preconceived, long-held and stubborn beliefs.

So when I went shopping a year ago, I had a much more opened mind than I may have had previously. I tried guitars I wouldn't have otherwise. including smaller bodies and something besides rosewood back and sides. It was an interesting and illuminating experience. I can say when I finally pulled the trigger not that long ago, I knew I'd found exactly what I wanted. Comfortable and sounded like nothing else, unless I went up another 50% in budget (so, getting into 5 figures). I'm still thrilled to have what I got (Lowden F35) and very happy my friend's Taylor opened my mind. 

I would still buy a Taylor without a second thought. I think they are great guitars and come in various sizes and specs. But there's so much other stuff out there too. I'm currently lightly trolling the waters for a 12 fret. Still don't know what I want - I know it won't be nearly the investment my last one was, and I will enjoy the research phase. May be years before I pull the trigger on that one. It's not like I need it. LOL


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

No larger than 000/OM/Concert Size, 14 fret, Cutaway, 12" radius, 1.75" nut MAX but 1.69 is slightly preferred, Shorter scale length is also a bit preferred. At least medium sized frets. One that is close is a Taylor 312ce but it is $2300 and I've only got $400 in the gear account right now. So is the Eastman AC508ce but it's around $1700. In no hurry, but I'll keep researching and trying guitars out.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

I like something smaller than a Dreadnought but bigger than a Parlor. I also prefer a semi-gloss finish on the neck and body. I don't like high gloss.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

$400 might put you in Norman territory.

Pretty sure they make a parlor size, folk size and dread in their B20(6) line. I have a B20 dread and it's a shorter scale than my Martin guitars - plays pretty easy but I don't know what the radius and such is on them. Mine is solid sitka non-gloss top and laminated cherry back and sides. Neck is good and tuners are good. Guitar is 17 years old and no structural issues. It's an OK guitar. I'm using MSP 4200s but it would probably be OK with 4100s. I remember playing the parlor and folk (I'm assuming they still make them now) but went for the dread because that's all I know...lol


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert, I think I remember you saying that your hands were on the smaller side, so you would need a way different neck profile than me. There are some guitars out there with 1 5/8 nut width and that may be a starting point for you. When I look at a guitar, that is the very first spec I look it. If it doesn't suit me, I simply move on.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Try an ovation, they have the same neck as an electric 1-11/16


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Taylors have electric-like necks as well. I would probably buy a cheap wooden Taylor before I bought a good plastic Ovation. I can stand (with) them. Or sit with them. To each there own, but I've seen very little Ovation presence in music stores since I sold them and the cheaper Applause line 35 years ago. So many good stage guitars have come along and surpassed them since then. IMO.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Larrivee L-series
Martin OM


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

You know, I haven't yet concerned myself with neck profiles, nut width and so forth.
For now, I don't care. I understand many players prefer certain dimensions and specs and maybe I haven't been playing long enough to concern myself with any of this.
I have a few acoustics and they are quite different from one another. Maybe it's due to my relative inexperience but I just look at the each guitar as a different way of going about things, each with a different feel and sound.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I like the auditorium shapes.
I think they have a more balanced sound than the more popular dreadnaught shapes.
Ideally I'd like the top to be adirondack spruce and a little on the thin side for good volume and projection.
I really like Cocobolo on the back and sides.
It has a nice tone and it's very pretty.
Maybe a decorative stripe down the seam on the back using some kind of figured or otherwise decorative wood.
Same decorative wood to be used for purfling.
Perhaps along the fretboard too.
Headstock laminated with the same wood as the back and sides.
Truss-rod cover same as the purfling.
I'd like the cutaway to be done Takamine style where there's no sharp corner to impede travel up the neck.
Maybe a bevel on the top corner of the large bout for a softer feel on the forearm.
Thin-ish C-neck with hard, tall, narrow frets.
Hard like stainless or Jascar.
I don't ever want to have to disturb the fretboard wood for a refret.
Maybe a little bit of figure or some light parts in the grain of the ebony board and bridge.
A Fishman Blender to round out the package.

I realize I'm prolly talking about a $10K guitar here but I assume this is a "what's your fantasy?" thread.


----------

